# 밝고



## Pavel Bond

Hi!
I can't understand how should I pronounce:
읽고 ikko or ilko (ilkko)?
밝고 pakko or palko (palkko)?
맑고 makko or malko (mallko)?
According to the rule, as the second syllable begins with consonant, not vowel, ㄺ should be written as ㄱ so the former variants should be right.
But in all records of texts and on-line translators I hear that the speaker uses latter variants 밝고 as palko (palkko), 맑고 as malko (mallko)...


----------



## dalladalla

I can't explain but I think
읽고[일꼬]
밝고[발꼬]
맑고[말꼬]

ㄺ ㄱ -> ㄹ ㄲ


----------



## Pavel Bond

dalladalla said:


> I can't explain but I think
> 읽고[일꼬]
> 밝고[발꼬]
> 맑고[말꼬]
> 
> ㄺ ㄱ -> ㄹ ㄲ



Thank you very much!

And, to be on the safe side, may you also let me know how you pronounce  읽기,  읽거나 ? Also as _ilkki_ and _ilkkona_?


----------



## dalladalla

Pavel Bond said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And, to be on the safe side, may you also let me know how you pronounce  읽기,  읽거나 ? Also as _ilkki_ and _ilkkona_?


I think 읽기[일끼], 읽거나[일꺼나]
but 읽다[익따] 맑다[막따]
흙과[흑꽈] 닭과[닥꽈] (a noun + postposition ?)


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you!


----------

